# Pizza Oven Bicycle



## BrumJim (26 Jul 2021)

Celebration of my 50th Birthday.

Provided by the good people at Pedal and Push Catering here.


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Jul 2021)

Blimey! That might actually be my dream job!
Though having just bought a pizza oven, it took 3 of us to lift it onto it’s stand. He must have thighs of reinforced concrete to pedal one around.
Also, does he have a neck like a giraffe to see where he is going?
Happy birthday!


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Aug 2021)

Imagine someone on this on Dunwich Dynamo ride  Hot pizzas to go all the way to Dunwich.

I have heard of people riding such bikes on the DD, serving ice cream, coffee and other snacks but I have been on 3 or 4 DD rides and never come across or seen one


----------

